# JINAN | Shandong IFC | 428m | 1404ft | 88 fl | U/C



## oscillation

【主体】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【主体】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

I like non spire buildings :drool:


----------



## metalsonic

I think China doesn't like a spire building since most China's supertall don't have spire on the top. 

I only know supertall which has spire in China is Jin Mao and tallest building from Nanjing (I forgot that name)


----------



## ed500

http://house.dzwww.com/zt/lvdijinrong/jcsp/201609/t20160922_14941492.htm
http://newhouse.jn.fang.com/2017-01-31/24212161.htm


----------



## oscillation

by 泉景微视 via *Yuri*


----------



## oscillation

by Morton


----------



## oscillation

by ycljh001 via *K-M-A*

*04.17.2017*


----------



## TheIllinoisan

This design is quite nice. Much more refined and classy than many of the other chinese supertall proposals that have popped up over the past couple years.


----------



## Ch.W

TheIllinoisan said:


> This design is quite nice. Much more refined and classy than many of the other chinese supertall proposals that have popped up over the past couple years.


Indeed, glad to see this.
The whole ensemble of the 5 highest buildings in this cluster is very nice and refreshing different^^


----------



## oscillation

by Morton


----------



## Ch.W

What's the purpose to cover the whole area with this green tarpaulin?


----------



## oscillation

Ch.W said:


> What's the purpose to cover the whole area with this green tarpaulin?


No idea. I guess it is because of the soil. Perhaps the wind is spreading sand, ash or something similar from it.


----------



## oscillation

by Morton


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*08.16.2017*


----------



## oscillation

*428m*
http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201707/26/143115vinnz5fon5tqynnj.jpg

by jnjnjn1980


----------



## Dancing Banana

when i look at pictures like that (where they dig out a whole area to make room for underground floors) i wonder if it woundt be easier to just build the "underground" floors on top of the soil and lift the streets. that way you could also use the room under the streets for underground floors.


----------



## oscillation

by 
wsylegolas

the main plot


















CBD around 428 m future tower... and future CBD...


----------



## oscillation

via Shawn.F


----------



## Zaz965

thanks for posting


----------



## oscillation

via lishanlu52300


----------



## oscillation

via Shawn.F




























*The building on the left side is PAFC- 360 m. It is in prep stage. No thread here.
*









by lishanlu52300


----------



## Munwon

Yeah, someone needs to make a thread about the Ping'an supertall next door.


----------



## oscillation

by vcvc 
via *Yuri*

*07.02.2018*


----------



## Munwon

Really excited about this one


----------



## Munwon

UC!!! China is returning back to business.


----------



## oscillation

by 追忆似水年华


----------



## oscillation

by pasley


----------



## One Sky

What is the architecture firm responsible for the project?


----------



## ed500

^^ SOM






















































http://www.upnews.cn/archives/36017


----------



## Munwon

This building is kind of 80's. Not in a bad way. Riminds me of Bank of America Plaza in Dallas. One of the worlds first ultra modern skyscrapers.


----------



## Zaz965

I thought the same, but bank of america dallas is small: 279m :grass:


----------



## gao7

That building on the right looks awesome.:cheers:


----------



## oscillation

by http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=967227&extra=page=1&page=90盐店街 *Yandian Street* via *Yuri*


----------



## oscillation

by pasley


*2018-05-13*


----------



## oscillation

by vcvc


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas


----------



## oscillation

by zerofanmac


----------



## oscillation

by hypersun

*2018/06/11*


----------



## oscillation

by 500米的光头


----------



## oscillation

by 
wsylegolas

*2018/07/02*


----------



## oscillation

by zerofanmac

*7.4*

imo, this tower is going to surpass Evergrande 518m in Hefei before next CNY :grass:
*Munwon*, what do you think?


----------



## Munwon

Yes, I do Oscillation think this will surpass Evergrade. I think the Government is stopping Evergrade do to "environment" concerns


----------



## oscillation

It was interesting with this slow speed, I do not count the new problems with Evergrande. 

by wsylegolas

*2018/07/07*


----------



## oscillation

by leoyao


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*2018/07/14*


----------



## oscillation

by 
盐店街 *Salt shop Street*

*2018/07/22
*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas


----------



## oscillation

by 
zerofanmac

*2018/07/26*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*2018/07/31*


----------



## oscillation

via Shawn.F


----------



## oscillation

absolutely madness :drool::drool::uh::uh::righton::bow::runaway:

by ZeroFanMac

*2018/08/09*


----------



## oscillation

by  ZeroFanMac

*2018/08/13*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*8.18*


----------



## oscillation

by AK67


----------



## oscillation

by 盐店街

*8.27*


----------



## Munwon

Jinan is really booming now!


----------



## oscillation

Munwon said:


> Jinan is really booming now!


428
360
330 on the left, CITIC Pacific Plaza 

http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201808/20/123031jqv8y7ufwuqqpyvi.jpg










by 18353119333

*8.28*



















by *hypersun*


----------



## Eric Offereins

that site is just HUGE.  Very impressive.


----------



## oscillation

by Willian_2019

*6.14*


----------



## oscillation

by hypersun via *Yuri*


----------



## oscillation

by AK67

*6.22.*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*6.24*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*6.28*


----------



## oscillation

by CBR1000RR


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*7.4*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*2019/07/13*


----------



## oscillation

by 鲁能是冠军


----------



## oscillation

by Shawn.F










by opportunity










by Kilgore


----------



## oscillation

by 
wsylegolas


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*7.24*



















by 济南高楼迷_

*7.24*


----------



## oscillation

by 
jnjnjn1980


----------



## oscillation

by hanqilei

*8.8*










by wsylegolas

*8.8*


----------



## oscillation

by EasonHu

*8.15*


----------



## oscillation

by hanqilei

*8.18*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*8.20*


----------



## oscillation

by wsylegolas

*2019/08/27*


----------



## oscillation

by 
hypersun

*8.28*


----------



## oscillation

by 穿街走巷


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
is there a thread about that skyscraper to the right?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> is there a thread about that skyscraper to the right?


There sure is!








JINAN | China Resources Center | 259m | 849ft | 59 fl | Com


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-27 by wsylegolas


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 走为上 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-04 by wsylegolas










2020-09-04 by hanqilei


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Originally posted by 济南崛起 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## erkantang

Estimated height anyone ? ^^


----------



## A Chicagoan

I think someone on Gaoloumi said it is 280 meters now.


----------



## KillerZavatar

it looks so tall already!


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-17 by CBR1000RR


----------



## trustevil

Past the halfway point. I wonder if it'll be topped out by years end?


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by K-M-A


----------



## trustevil

That core is going up really quick


----------



## zwamborn

2020-09-28 by SeizeTheDay










2020-09-30 by 涅槃花如火


----------



## trustevil

So much construction going on in this district. Any of these other buildings supertall?


----------



## Munwon

trustevil said:


> So much construction going on in this district. Any of these other buildings supertall?


Yes, 2 others! One 350m the other 326m


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


> Yes, 2 others! One 350m the other 326m


Are there threads for those two?


----------



## Hudson11

can problems happen when the core zooms ahead of the steel frame like that? I don't know the engineering behind it, but I think I remember it being brought up on another thread, a few years back. Core-first builds are probably the more common method of skyscraper construction today, but the steel frame normally follows the core closely behind.


----------



## Munwon

Hudson11 said:


> can problems happen when the core zooms ahead of the steel frame like that? I don't know the engineering behind it, but I think I remember it being brought up on another thread, a few years back. Core-first builds are probably the more common method of skyscraper construction today, but the steel frame normally follows the core closely behind.


No, The core tube is itself a structure.


----------



## redcode

Oct 05









《建设中的城市第一高 》 by 摄影渔乐 on 500px


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-07 by GEROSHCHINA


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-12 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-16 by CBR1000RR


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-22 by 山水喜相逢










2020-10-27 by CBR1000RR


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 5:*








By CBR1000RR on Gaoloumi


----------



## oscillation

*by Mark_馬克*

*11.7 














*


----------



## trustevil

Yay cladding! Can't wait to see more for my verdict


----------



## oscillation

*gt_by_citroen*
*
*
*2020.11.12



























































*


----------



## Munwon

This is going to be a taller, Asian version of Bank of America Plaza in Dallas


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
it also reminds me huamin imperial tower shanghai  
















SHANGHAI | Huamin Imperial Tower | 258m | 63 fl | Com


You can see this (still uncompleted) tower in this picture I took. DSC02095 by DJM160190, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## oscillation

*by Mark_馬克 2020/11/22






























by Yuri 2020/11/22











































































*


----------



## ed500

Cladding looking fantastic.


----------



## Zaz965




----------



## oscillation

*source: by 照相的老King 力作 via Mark_馬克















*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By lamian on Gaoloumi*









*By zxqdragon on Gaoloumi*


----------



## germanicboy

I see more construction here than in my country in a year😆


----------



## Dude254

In 10 years time China is going to be a world's largest economy, the boom in construction can be felt in every corner, from the frontier in Urumqi to the capital in Beijing.


----------



## oscillation

*by SeizeTheDay

2020/12/03














*


----------



## Luisri55

This is one of the quickest constructions i have ever seen!


----------



## A Chicagoan

I was actually in this vicinity back in 2018... and I saw none of this.


----------



## Augustão d2

The buildings with three cranes is more fast, I don´t know lately why they use only two in big supertalls and four is don´t more seen.


----------



## oscillation

*by ds112358 2020/12/05*
















*by Ray-K 2020/12/05














*


----------



## oscillation

*by ds112358

2020/12/06








*


----------



## oscillation

*by SeizeTheDay

















by  CBR1000RR*

*2020/12/14














*


----------



## oscillation

*by 世纪城heaven












































*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 走为上 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## trustevil

Looks like a brand new city is UC all at the same time. Wonder what it'll look like when all the buildings are complete? The skyline should have a nice look to it.


----------



## Munwon

On Gaoloumi they are saying the entire district is on hold for environmental concerns 
Please hope they resume soon!!!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Munwon said:


> On Gaoloumi they are saying the entire district is on hold for environmental concerns
> Please hope they resume soon!!!!


Oh no! This is my favorite Chinese project, hope it will be completed on schedule!


----------



## germanicboy

It's pathetic that they put such a big project on hold after construction has started. The environment was not a concern before this went UC but now it is? If I were the developer I would be super angry


----------



## Lincolnlover2005




----------



## trustevil

Since when does China care about the environment? Asking for a friend. Better to say the CCP not China in general


----------



## ed500

Let me guess, all buildings will have a height cut to not interfere with birds flight paths.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

ed500 said:


> Let me guess, all buildings will have a height cut to not interfere with birds flight paths.


W E L L N O W T H A T Y O U M E N T I O N I T


----------



## KillerZavatar

trustevil said:


> Since when does China care about the environment? Asking for a friend. Better to say the CCP not China in general


they introduced a lot of environmental regulations and are doing very well with renewable resources. Certainly they still have a long way to go, but they introduced a lot of regulations and it isn't quite fair to say they don't care when there are so many other countries not doing much at all.


----------



## trustevil

KillerZavatar said:


> they introduced a lot of environmental regulations and are doing very well with renewable resources. Certainly they still have a long way to go, but they introduced a lot of regulations and it isn't quite fair to say they don't care when there are so many other countries not doing much at all.


If that's the case then why build the tgd? That has caused massive flooding and destroyed rice and wheat crops? So do one thing but not another.


----------



## oscillation

*by ds112358 2021/01/09





























*


----------



## oscillation

*by ds112358 2021/01/18





























*


----------



## A Chicagoan

The cladding looks surprisingly banal, c'mon, this is Greenland's landmark building in Jinan!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

So is this still U/C or on hold?


----------



## Munwon

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> So is this still U/C or on hold?


Its under construction but slow due to the CNY approaching


----------



## trustevil

A Chicagoan said:


> The cladding looks surprisingly banal, c'mon, this is Greenland's landmark building in Jinan!


It looks kinda plain doesn't it?


----------



## Zaz965

trustevil said:


> It looks kinda plain doesn't it?


at least, I like the "less is more" philosophy in architecture, in my opinion  😁


----------



## little universe

^^
Mies van der Zaz-helipad 😂


----------



## Zaz965

little universe said:


> ^^
> Mies van der Zaz-helipad 😂


indeed, Shandong ifc reminds me a lot Mies van der Rohe


----------



## oscillation

*by 海纳百川mcc via Mark_馬克

On hold to March














*


----------



## Munwon

Now its up to North America, South East Asia, Middle East and Russia to keep us sane.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

oscillation said:


> *by 海纳百川mcc via Mark_馬克
> 
> On hold to March*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trustevil

Happy chinese new year everyone haha.


----------



## oscillation

trustevil said:


> Happy chinese new year everyone haha.


This year is on 12th of February,but why the thread is here


----------



## A Chicagoan

This thread is in the on hold section.


----------



## Munwon

Why is this in the On Hold section? Its Chinese New Year? Most projects are on hold for that matter. It was working in January.


----------



## trustevil

No... On hold... Is it cuz CNY or other issues?


----------



## Zaz965

I consider temporarily on hold, I hope


----------



## KillerZavatar

Is it possible that a mod took the "on hold to march" comment seriously? we never closed construction threads because of holidays...


----------



## germanicboy

I think it was inappropriate to say it is on hold in the first place. @Hudson11 please move the thread out of this section


----------



## Hudson11

Is work being done or not? Photos would be appreciated. Looking back on the last page a pause was reported a month ago, it has nothing to do with CNY.


----------



## Munwon

Hudson11 said:


> Is work being done or not? Photos would be appreciated. Looking back on the last page a pause was reported a month ago, it has nothing to do with CNY.


The whole district was on hold for pollution reasons. It has been lifted now. The curtain wall is fast and the crane lights are on at night. Its on a temporary hold now due to the holiday.


----------



## kanye

let's see what will happen after CNY

February 03 by [email protected]


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Article taken from https://www.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_11178506:
*The core tube of Shandong International Financial Center broke through 320 meters! Jinan's high-rise ranking refreshed again*
On February 5th, at the construction site of Shandong International Financial Center, a green area in the core area of the Central Business District, the core tube has been constructed to 70 floors, with a total height of 320 meters. The steel structure around the core tube is built up to 56 floors, and the outer glass curtain wall is installed on the 10th floor. Standing on Wuding Maoling Mountain, the green space of Shandong International Financial Center is much higher than the surrounding construction. The Greenland Shandong International Financial Center is the tallest building under construction in Shandong Province, the most representative super high-rise building in the Central Business District, and the mountain among the five landmark towers of the "Mountain Spring Lake City". After completion, the total height will reach 428 meters, which will refresh the skyline of Shandong and become the tallest building in Shandong. 
It is understood that the Greenland Puli Center was put into use in 2015. This is the first building in Jinan with a height of more than 300 meters. In 2018, the roof of the Hanyu Jingu A5-3# building in the high-tech zone was capped. The height of 339 meters has refreshed Jinan’s height. The new height has become Jinan's new "highest building". Today, the Greenland Shandong International Financial Center has reached 320 meters. In 2015, the Greenland Puli Center, the highest in Jinan, fell one place and became the third highest in Jinan.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 20 by 小满已成人 on Gaoloumi:*









*November 21 by ds112358 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 底色太阳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

what resemblance with ids center minneapolis  
IDS Center (1972) and Wells Fargo Center (1987), Minneapolis by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

Its more like Bank of America Plaza in Dallas


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 12 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*









*December 13 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*









*December 14 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## trustevil

This city looks little like Chicago


----------



## KillerZavatar

beautiful to have a park next to the skyscrapers, i love that about Guangzhou as well,


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> beautiful to have a park next to the skyscrapers, i love that about Guangzhou as well,


guangzhou urban plan is affecting jinan and that is awesome


----------



## Zaz965

Munwon said:


> Its more like Bank of America Plaza in Dallas


actually, I like both


----------



## Zaz965

by ipic on 500px


----------



## KillerZavatar

thanks for giving us a better view on the park. it's really quite nice, it just seems like the streets are breaking the park up, hope they will do tunnels or bridges for that


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> thanks for giving us a better view on the park. it's really quite nice, it just seems like the streets are breaking the park up, hope they will do tunnels or bridges for that


good idea, Central Park made small tunnels for pedestrians, it would be awesome for Jinan  
















Photo entry: on this side of spring


Photographer's comment:is the grass always greener on the other side?




www.centralpark.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 18 by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*

















*By WSND呵呵 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## erkantang

est height


----------



## trustevil

Nice updates! Anyone know what happened to oscillation? Does he still post here?


----------



## Zaz965

I speculate it is already something around 390m height 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Nice updates! Anyone know what happened to oscillation? Does he still post here?


Was just thinking about this. He's disappeared for a really long time... since July I think.


----------



## trustevil

That's crazy it's been that long... Hopefully everything is good with him


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 24 by rockylyq on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 27 by 清澈的风 on Gaoloumi:*









*By 神奇的菊菊 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## KillerZavatar

It really does have a very Guangzhou feel to it. Park in the middle and the tallest two building facing each other on either side.


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> It really does have a very Guangzhou feel to it. Park in the middle and the tallest two building facing each other on either side.


indeed, Jinan is already a non coastal guangzhou version


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 28 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## thestealthyartist

I thought it looked like LEGOs, now it just looks like someone building a cylinder in Minecraft


----------



## kanye

March 10 by wsylegolas


----------



## NanoRay

Looks like it is inspired of the Petrona Towers


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 奈文摩尔r on Gaoloumi:*









*By wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## little universe

2022.03.19








by 清风魅影 on 500px





2022.03.16








by 清风魅影 on 500px


​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 24 by SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

济南城市建筑夜景风光 by zcgf360 on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By Yuri on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## The seventh shape

They have the light show on with the tower only half built?! Never saw that before.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By wzp327030001 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 - 第477页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## little universe

2022.04.10








by NedCh on 500px








by NedCh on 500px



​


----------



## kanye

April 15 by Yuri


----------



## A Chicagoan

【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 - 第484页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【封顶】[山] 绿地山东国际金融中心（IFC）|428米|88层 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## thestealthyartist

If you focus on the top part of the IFC it looks like the building below it merges together and turns it into a cylinder shape lol


----------



## The seventh shape

Great to see these towers are making a huge impact on the skyline from the position of the old city center.


----------



## kanye

April 22 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## A Chicagoan

The Chinese like to refer to their buildings by their heights. Also, Shandong IFC was scheduled to top out today, but it's fallen behind schedule... maybe because of the lockdown in Jinan?

*By SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## cormiermax

Construction sites city wide have been halted for 7 days.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz is gonna be very excited!













CBD第一高“山”已至85层 预计本月底核心筒完成封顶-城市聚焦 -中国网地产


CBD第一高“山”已至85层 预计本月底核心筒完成封顶-作为CBD五指山中最高的建筑“山”，高达428米的绿地山东国金中心，目前核心筒已施工至85层，总计88层，预计本月底完成核心筒封顶。届时，将刷新齐鲁天际线，成为山东名副其实的建筑至高点。



house.china.com.cn


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^
this building should be thickier


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 3 by SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi:*









*By Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

they stalled the floor plate to continue the rise of core, I presume


----------



## Munwon

Jinan was on lockdown


----------



## trustevil

That's china for ya. Locked ppl up in their own houses literally. Sending ppl to COVID camps. Lucky its not like that in the states. Hopefully construction will return to normal soon once they're past this ridiculous flu scare


----------



## cormiermax

Construction has probably restarted now.


----------



## little universe

2022.05.02








by 清风魅影 on 500px








by 清风魅影 on 500px








by 清风魅影 on 500px








by 清风魅影 on 500px



​


----------



## trustevil

Still want to know what happened to the GOAT aka oscillation? Nice updates though


----------



## A Chicagoan

trustevil said:


> Still want to know what happened to the GOAT aka oscillation? Nice updates though


The odds of his return grow ever slimmer... but the rest of us have taken up his mantle pretty well.


----------



## trustevil

Sad... Maybe he just moved on in life but yes keep on in his stead!


----------



## kanye

May 13 by Z·L·X









May 14 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 15 by Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here are 3 beautiful xigua screenshots capturing Jinan's rising new CBD on a beautiful summer's day with the 428m tall Shandong IFC in the centre. 
This xigua video was filmed a few days ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7098298687624839688?logTag=9510686a2b968d8dca95


----------



## ed500

21/05/22 by 清澈的风


----------



## ed500

24/05/22 by cvncvn1


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 27:*








2022年的济南新区 by 182****9054 on 500px.com


----------



## kenamour

May 28 by 穿街走巷的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族 on gaoloumi


----------



## Kleist D

... i dont see any progress on the pictures on the last months. No progress in Cladding / facade construction an not in steel and concrete construktion. 
Or are the new pictures older ?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kleist D said:


> ... i dont see any progress on the pictures on the last months. No progress in Cladding / facade construction an not in steel and concrete construktion.
> Or are the new pictures older ?


I think the core is topped out now. But they haven't removed the formwork yet.


----------



## A Chicagoan

KillerZavatar said:


> First image I have ever seen, where you can see all 4 supertalls!


Here's another photo featuring the skyscrapers of the old downtown area.

*July 7 by Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*July 14:*








济南CBD中央商务区发展近况实景图 by 当然而已 on 500px.com


----------



## kanye

July 17 by 小满已成人


----------



## Zaz965

finally, one more floor plate being built


----------



## Munwon

I can't see any Kanye pictures


----------



## A Chicagoan

Munwon said:


> I can't see any Kanye pictures


I can see them but they take a while to load. It seems he is inserting them using the original Gaoloumi image URL instead of uploading to Imgur or SSC, so that might be a factor?


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-23 by 春小宝SS


----------



## Zaz965

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @Munwon, is the core topped out?


----------



## Munwon

YES ^


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*

















*Posted by Mark_馬克 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*August 2 by wsylegolas on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye

August 07 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500

23/08/22 by SeizeTheDay


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-27 by bluebuster


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
can these 5-6-floor residential buildings to the left be replaced by 20-30-floor residential buildings? it would be awesome


----------



## luci203

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> can these 5-6-floor residential buildings to the left be replaced by 20-30-floor residential buildings? it would be awesome


Have the feeling they will ''survive'' just like those red roofs in Lujiazui...  










Oasis-Bangkok said:


> DSC_1601 by Alexander Quan, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^
I find so ugly these exposed air conditioner machines attached to the facade 😭 😭


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> I find so ugly these exposed air conditioner machines attached to the facade 😭 😭


Haha those are window washing cranes


----------



## Zaz965

this photo is a bit outdated, does anyone have an updated photo at the same angle?
2020-08-15 by 济南崛起


----------



## ed500

05/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I think the cores topped out! Let’s hope the steel catches up soon!!


----------



## ed500

07/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## Munwon

The steel is really rising now!


----------



## kanye

September 09 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500

16/09/22 by Z·L·X


----------



## ed500

27/09/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-09 by hanqilei


----------



## NanoRay

ed500 said:


> 27/09/22 by wsylegolas
> View attachment 3890850


What’s that building on the left? Just curious.


----------



## ed500

NanoRay said:


> What’s that building on the left? Just curious.











JINAN | Ping An Finance Center | 360m | 1181ft | 62 fl |...


http://jinan.iqilu.com/news/2017/1209/3773826.shtml http://m.leju.com/news-sd-6345436280578693515.html




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

12/10/22 by wsylegolas


----------



## A Chicagoan

【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 - 第108页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> View attachment 3992487
> 
> View attachment 3992488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 - 第108页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 ,高楼迷摩天族
> 
> 
> 
> gaoloumi.cc


Family Photo, all the supertalls in one photo!


----------



## A Chicagoan

【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 - 第109页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye

October 22 by ds112358


----------



## Zaz965

the steel beams and pillars are almost reaching the top of core


----------



## kanye

November 01 by AKA98


----------



## zwamborn

2022-11-12 by wsylegolas


----------



## ed500

19/11/22 by ds112358


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 24:*








By SeizeTheDay on Gaoloumi









By wsylegolas on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, when are they going to lift the lockdown in Jinan?


----------



## ed500

29/11/22 by ds112358


----------



## A Chicagoan

【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 - 第110页 - 济南 - 高楼迷摩天族


【美图】济南绝佳美图汇总 暨 CBD美图征集帖 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

if Jinan keeps this speed, it will superpass Qingdao


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Zaz965 said:


> if Jinan keeps this speed, it will superpass Qingdao


It already has!


----------



## The seventh shape

It's like Tianhe in Guangzhou, long park flanked with towers. Wonder who designed the urban plan?


----------



## cormiermax

The seventh shape said:


> It's like Tianhe in Guangzhou, long park flanked with towers. Wonder who designed the urban plan?


SOM


----------



## Zaz965

I wish Jinan had some barrel shape building like Leeza soho beijing  








by 欧德闫 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*December 7 by Z·L·X on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye

December 10 by Again141


----------



## kanye

December 11 by 张逸哲


----------



## A Chicagoan

城市天际线黄昏风光 by 张逸哲 on 500px.com









城市天际线风光 by 张逸哲 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965

finally, a new megacity is rising in Shandong province


----------



## trustevil

looks good I just hope these lockdowns go away. overreaching authoritarianism from the CCP


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

trustevil said:


> looks good I just hope these lockdowns go away. overreaching authoritarianism from the CCP


It'd be nice with some political pluralism, freedom of expression, and independent media as well, but ending the lockdowns is a nice first step, at least.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Kyll.Ing. said:


> It'd be nice with some political pluralism, freedom of expression, and independent media as well, but ending the lockdowns is a nice first step, at least.


Terrible country, awesome skyscrapers


----------



## kanye

December 27 by JankoS


----------



## Zaz965

please, closer photos


----------



## ed500

31/12/22 by ds112358


----------



## Zaz965

this building will put Jinan on the map


----------



## zwamborn

First crane is coming down

2023-01-07 by 小满已成人 










2023-01-08 by 山水喜相逢


----------



## trustevil

bye crane you have done your job


----------

